# Dog food... what do you feed yours?



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Just wondering what ever one feeds their dogs? 

Our puppy is on bakers puppy dry food and pedigree puppy wet food.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My dogs get Pedigree Chum complete dry food at the moment, the GSD gets adult large breed, the border collie just gets regular. We were using wagg because it was cheap but their coats weren't that great and the GSD was a little underweight, they are doing much better on pedigree chum.

I used james wellbeloved when the GSD was a puppy.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

We have 6 labs ranging from 1yr to 7yrs old.......we feed all of them on the RMB diet (Raw Meaty Bones), personally it's the only way to feed but thats just MY opinion........if people new what went into dog food then people would think twice about it.........anyway not gonna get too heavy..........

phil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Only one of my 4 dogs is fed on stuff you buy off the shelf and thats the pup she is on half kibble half raw feed all mine on BARF (raw diet)


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

My 2 EBTs are fed on Royal canin and have either nature diet or james wellbeloved puppy pouches 3-4 times a week with their canin


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tinned and dry at the minute but trying to get another freezer so i can BARF them both.


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

well i feed mine on pasta ,biscuits ,1\2 a big can of cheap dog food !!! does wonders for my dogs plus any scrap's left over from dinner !!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/62199-few-dogs.html

have a look !!:2thumb:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Just tought I'd add that BARF and RMB diets are very similar......but I class mine as the RMB diet as I do not supplement their diets with extras such as vitamin capsules etc etc as they get everything from the items they are fed, such as Rabbit, Salmon heads, chicken, offal, tripe etc......I could go on LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> Tinned and dry at the minute but trying to get another freezer so i can BARF them both.


 
LOL i have 2 fridges and 2 freezers and still struggle for space to store food i order my stuff weekly for a few weeks till im well stocked then dont have to order anything for a few weeks lol

So much cheaper and better for them feeding this way but takes up all ya freezer space lol


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

All of mine are BARF fed. Reduced my epileptic dog to fits every week to one fit every 18 months!


----------



## chris_b (Nov 27, 2007)

I feed my mutt on Nutro dry food... contains lamb and rice.

It was supplied with her as a pup and she has been eating it ever since...

There aren't many dogs locally that look as fit and healthy as Cuba so it must work.

As with all animals ... it's what works for you and the mutt.... i have friends on a farm that feed their dogs just table scraps but they look as healthy as any other dog.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i have 2 fridges and 2 freezers and still struggle for space to store food i order my stuff weekly for a few weeks till im well stocked then dont have to order anything for a few weeks lol
> 
> So much cheaper and better for them feeding this way but takes up all ya freezer space lol


Know the feeling WELL :rotfl:.......we have 2 chest freezers just for the dogs food.......and people that know us generally say the dogs are fed better than us :2thumb:........they probably do, but wouldn't change a thing :2thumb:

Oh, yeah.......anyone else noticed that pet food companies like to introduce 'NEW' or 'IMPROVED' versions of their food, generally stating they've added meat or fresh meat..........hhhmmmmmm.......you thinking what I'm thinking :crazy:


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine are all BARF fed.. our first litters on BARF Aswell..

And cant belive the energry they have!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> Know the feeling WELL :rotfl:.......we have 2 chest freezers just for the dogs food.......and people that know us generally say the dogs are fed better than us :2thumb:........they probably do, but wouldn't change a thing :2thumb:
> 
> Oh, yeah.......anyone else noticed that pet food companies like to introduce 'NEW' or 'IMPROVED' versions of their food, generally stating they've added meat or fresh meat..........hhhmmmmmm.......you thinking what I'm thinking :crazy:


 
LOL well im thinking more crap in a bag/tin/pouch :crazy: is that what you was thinking :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Staggan said:


> Mine are all BARF fed.. our first litters on BARF Aswell..
> 
> And cant belive the energry they have!!


Yay im just introducing Keona onto it :2thumb:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL well im thinking more crap in a bag/tin/pouch :crazy: is that what you was thinking :2thumb:


Many companies claim that their diets are what 'nature' intended or claim to be the complete diet.........ABSOLOUTE RUBBISH........if theirs was the complete diet etc when on earth would they need to keep coming up with the new and improved versions...........so many dogs out there with bad teeth etc from being fed crap kibble/tinned stuff............many other problems too........BUT each to their own...........there are SO MANY myths about feeding RAW which is total crap, also fear of the unknown also puts people off aswell as peers MIS-INFORMING people about the likes of BARB/RMB.....like 'ooohhh you souldn't feed chicken bones it dangerous'..........RANT OVER :blush:

Anyone wanting more onfo see United Kingdom Raw Meaty Bones Support & Action Group a great information site to introduce the commercially fed population.......also RAW feeding is NO dearer than commercial diets, actually cheaper if you know where to go :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> Many companies claim that their diets are what 'nature' intended or claim to be the complete diet.........ABSOLOUTE RUBBISH........if theirs was the complete diet etc when on earth would they need to keep coming up with the new and improved versions...........so many dogs out there with bad teeth etc from being fed crap kibble/tinned stuff............many other problems too........BUT each to their own...........there are SO MANY myths about feeding RAW which is total crap, also fear of the unknown also puts people off aswell as peers MIS-INFORMING people about the likes of BARB/RMB.....like 'ooohhh you souldn't feed chicken bones it dangerous'..........RANT OVER :blush:
> 
> Anyone wanting more onfo see United Kingdom Raw Meaty Bones Support & Action Group a great information site to introduce the commercially fed population.......also RAW feeding is NO dearer than commercial diets, actually cheaper if you know where to go :2thumb:


Yups thats sooooooo true the only chicken bones you shouldnt feed dogs are cooked chicken bones..............

and you spot on with what you said :2thumb:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Yups thats sooooooo true the only chicken bones you shouldnt feed dogs are cooked chicken bones..............
> 
> and you spot on with what you said :2thumb:


Cheers emmaj :2thumb:

Forgot to add a good read, which may upset some of you when you find out what actually goes into pet food, is a book called ' Food Pets Die For'.....check amazon or similar and you should get a copy pretty cheap :2thumb:

Canine Health Concern another VERY GOOD informative site about various topics


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I totally agree with you not to mention all the additives and such in the food people wonder why their dogs are always hyper :crazy:


----------



## susanamck (May 22, 2007)

we have three dogs, two show gordon setters that both have qualified for crufts lots and lots of times, all are fed on BARF and we wouldnt have it any other way, the meat is supplied from an organic farm that kills its own beasts, the meat is basically walkin the day before they eat it, and they do eat better than me, but i would never have it any other way!:2thumb:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

susanamck said:


> we have three dogs, two show gordon setters that both have qualified for crufts lots and lots of times, all are fed on BARF and we wouldnt have it any other way, the meat is supplied from an organic farm that kills its own beasts, the meat is basically walkin the day before they eat it, and they do eat better than me, but i would never have it any other way!:2thumb:


Great stuff.......I'm totally with you here pal ...........I have spoken to people on another forum regarding RAW feeding........one person springs to mind......she's several dogs, and has been feeding RAW for over 23 years and also has NOT vaccinated in this time either..........says a LOT i think......oh yeah, her dogs she has now are aged between 16-21 years young..........what more can I say :up:.............congrats on getting to crufts pal.........hope to see you in the Best Of Show Ring one day :2thumb:........all our food is also fresh, rabbits usually the same day as they are shot (not by me)...........I didn't actually realise that it is ILLEGAL apparantly not to cull rabbits from a field that is over-run.......there you go, you learn something everyday :2thumb:

cheers


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well i have to say i totally agree BARF all the way mine are still pups but the healthiest ones round here lol their teeth are perfect and they aint been ill at all not even upset tums since starting them on this diet i swear by BARF


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I totally swear by BARF (Check out the sig lol) I also provide free Breast of Lamb, Beef Marrow Bones etc for free to anyone who can drive over to me to collect. I currently have 12 dogs all on the BARF diet and good they have never been better. Raw veg, raw meaty bones. I do pasta and rice in my huge pan aswell. Worth getting a huge freezer tho. 
But like I says, If you want to feed BARF and want a ready supply of fresh meaty bones then I'm yer Gal! Well for the North west at least lol

I can do you 25 to 100kg a time more if you have the room and I have enough to go round each week lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and i still can't find a freezer for it


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

This sounds good just one thing do's the Barf diet make the dog smelly. Also do thay poo more. Sounds a strang Q but my dogs poo more on some foods then others lol. Im looking to get a staffy pup soon so would i feed the same as adult dogs Thanks Ali


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

don't think so, Wilo was fine when i got her and on the BARF diet, not smelly at all. BARF diet does make their poo hard though so no sloppy mess to try and pick up.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

cheers might pop to the butchers in week as know they have to pay to have their waste removed.: victory:


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

i feed mine on dry food and chicken sausage or tripe sausage also he gets bonios and scraps his favorite is pasta i always cook a little extra for him i just tell the oh oh i couldnt eat it all lol
i spoil my boy rotten lol but must add exercise him just as hard lol dont want a fat dog


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I feed my GWP on Purina Beta Performance. It seems really good as she is out working for about 3 hours per day.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Ours have dry complete,

Bakers, Pedigree they have various ones really


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i dont have a dog but if i did have one i would feed it pedigree


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> i dont have a dog but if i did have one i would feed it pedigree


Why do you say that, Chum?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Have to say Yes they do become smelly fart wise lol but its cos they are eating a natural diet so it works like it would with humans lol

But poo wise its sooo much easier to clean up after them dust pan an brush in the yard an ya sorted lol and easily bagged up when out on walks lol

my dogs are very healthy and happy on their raw diet least they have changes in food rather than the same thing day in and day out for breakfast and tea :crazy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> i dont have a dog but if i did have one i would feed it pedigree


 
Its probably one of the richest foods out there if i gave it mine would come through them in the form of milkshake lol


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

i use the weinrights salmon and potato,
its hypo allergenic as is anything else they have,i guess its half BARF as they have raw meat and fish mixed into the dry biscuits

Its worked wonders for Badgers coat and skin condition,im begining to believe its the diet that makes the dog,theyve both lost weight too :no1:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I've fed all my dogs BARF for almost 30 yrs now, just didn't know it had a name lol.

I've had GSD'sm Ridgebacks, Poms, Lurchers, Shelties and now schips all do great on their raw diet. Made up champions here and overseas on it feel sorry for some overseas folk as raw tripe is very difficult to get hold of in some countries.

I rear the pups on BARF but if I know their new homes aren't going to do it then I have to accept a commerical alternative so they're weaned onto that with the BARF dogs moved over later.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Lady was fed on eukanuba complete dry diet for years. Due to a mix of steroids and old age reeking havoc on her teeth,i was advised to put her on soft food.the vet suggested pedigree chum meat..however as someone already mentioned it has made her slightly looser than desired. I mentioned that to the vet n basically got told 'it'll settle down eventually'

anyways my long winded post is to query if there is anyway of feeding the BARF diet to her with her bad/lack of teeth?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

The barf diet is great just cant get my staffy to eat the stuff  oh chuck her a meat bone and she is off to bury it in the garden raw veg pfffft she wont touch it at all or any type of pasta/rice  

The only thing we can get in to her is bakers which she does fine on a few hearts etc and tripe with those dry flake things in a yellow paper bag cant remember what they are called lol 
No wet dog food tinned as it really damages teeth and of course bacon scraps etc


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

we use the Fab Good ordinary working dogfood. Good stuff for thjem and for our wallets! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Lady was fed on eukanuba complete dry diet for years. Due to a mix of steroids and old age reeking havoc on her teeth,i was advised to put her on soft food.the vet suggested pedigree chum meat..however as someone already mentioned it has made her slightly looser than desired. I mentioned that to the vet n basically got told 'it'll settle down eventually'
> 
> anyways my long winded post is to query if there is anyway of feeding the BARF diet to her with her bad/lack of teeth?


can she eat chicken wings? meaning can she manage them as a raw chicken wing is great for firming up sloppy poops 

Also i find it od that the vet would reccomend pedigree chum and not the science plan stuff :crazy: maybe that would be a lil less harsh on her tum im sure ya can get it for sensitive tummies 

or if you wanted to give her dried food just soak it in boiling water let it cool to room temp then feed it to her as this makes the biscuits soggy so wont be harsh on her teeth

also yes there is a way of feeding barf with lack of teeth all you have to do is pureefie everything and grind things just basically make it to mush like baby food


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Is that Hills Science plan stuff any good? Seems quite expensive. My puppy is eating Pedigree Chum Puppy meat mixed in with some Pedigree Chum Mixer. I am thinking of swapping him over onto a complete dry food though not sure which. Might get a nice raw meaty bone at weekend too see if he likes it!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Hills (science diet) are 1 of the companies mentioned in the book 'Food Pets Die For'......so it's worth a read in my opinion.......

For people who struggle to get going on the BARF/RMB diet, if your pooch doesn't take to chicken wings at first, either slice the wing open to expose the meat under the skin, and even make a bit of a game with the food at first to get them interested, or try chicken carcasses, which are easier to chomp on.......I get carcasses in a box of approx 100 all for £2.50


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

so whats so bad about the hills stuff? Or any of the dry foods? I like the idea of feeding this raw bones stuff but i dont have a freezer for one and I dont like the idea of stinky carcass' hanging around the place!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

When i got Nanook as a puppy he was on bakers complete puppy argggggh went right through him so i tried many other things they did the same till i came across James well beloved he was fantastic on that.........but was very pricey thats why i opted to do the BARF as its alot healthier for them and cheaper for me too :crazy:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

My dogs turds are quite firm no sloppy messes on my carpet! I do wanna give him a good food though but never thought that the food in the shops were bad for them.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you aware what goes into petfood......please don't take offence to this, just wondered, because I didnt have the foggiest until several years ago.......I used to feed our first lab on the pedigree complete diet, until I looked into pet food and what it contained as she(our lab) had allergic reactions in a bad way......anyway cut a long story short it was not diet related, as she was tested to see if she was allergic to different food sources, which she wasn't she's got airborne allergies (such as pollens).....but this was the time when i started to look into natural feeding and natural remedies for my dogs.........

I'm waffling now - but my point is if people new what went into petfood, not just dogfood......yes BARF is for cats too.....then peoples views would change dramatically I feel.........the law will never change as to what companies SHOULD list on ingredients labels as this would cripple the petfood industry.......certain words spring to mind.......rendering plants, fecese(spelt wrong I know but poo basically), sawdust........dead and diseased animals...........:whistling2:

Make up your own minds guys



Andy said:


> so whats so bad about the hills stuff? Or any of the dry foods? I like the idea of feeding this raw bones stuff but i dont have a freezer for one and I dont like the idea of stinky carcass' hanging around the place!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Forgot to add........these companies are GREAT at marketing........people look at this before if at all looking deeper 

Great reading books on BARF/RMB, are any of the books by Billinghurst and Lonsdale.......explain a lot and elaborate on the many myths about this way of feeding, which is waht puts MOST people off.........knowledge is POWER people


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy said:


> so whats so bad about the hills stuff? Or any of the dry foods? I like the idea of feeding this raw bones stuff but i dont have a freezer for one and I dont like the idea of stinky carcass' hanging around the place!


 
when they are frozen they dont stink lol plus you get used to the smell


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Andy said:


> so whats so bad about the hills stuff? Or any of the dry foods? I like the idea of feeding this raw bones stuff but i dont have a freezer for one and I dont like the idea of stinky carcass' hanging around the place!


STINKY carcasses.....only if you let them start to go off mate :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah which you dont tend to let happen lol if ya freeze them then defrost and feed when defrosted then ya shouldnt have any stink lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Though i do have to say OMG tripe stinks lol has a very pungent smell to it :lol2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Like i said i dont have a freezer! So how many bones do you give your dogs a day? Do you just go to butchers and ask for a bag a carcass' and bones?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Its not that simple they cant survive on just bones there are so many other things to add into the diet in order for it to work 

mine have a bone for breakfast, chicken carcus for dinner or tea and either ox heart, minced liver, minced beef for tea or dinner plus they have a day that they have fish and veggies too

there are many other things too that they have such as tripe, salmon, sardines, tuna, pilchards many other stuff too


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Though i do have to say OMG tripe stinks lol has a very pungent smell to it :lol2:


Hell yeah.......forgot the chuffing tripe........sorry but that does stink:lol2:.............I just keep in mind that it only costs me 20p for a full stomach........bloody hell, I can smell it just thinking about it :lol2:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, the idea of RAW feeding is to feed meat on the bone, obviously some meals will differ, for example, when you feed offal theres no bone, or when they clean their teeth on a bone theres usually not a great deal of meat left by the time the butcher etc have finished with em.......but remember that your not striving to pack everything that's required into 1 meal, you do it over the week etc

Also too much bone leads to constipation if your not careful, hence a good reason to feed meat on the bone......ie, chicken legs, wings, turkey drumsticks, rabbits etc etc


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> Hell yeah.......forgot the chuffing tripe........sorry but that does stink:lol2:.............I just keep in mind that it only costs me 20p for a full stomach........bloody hell, I can smell it just thinking about it :lol2:


I know i fed my lot the last of my tripe yest and i nearly gipped when i opened the bag LOL:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> Yeah, the idea of RAW feeding is to feed meat on the bone, obviously some meals will differ, for example, when you feed offal theres no bone, or when they clean their teeth on a bone theres usually not a great deal of meat left by the time the butcher etc have finished with em.......but remember that your not striving to pack everything that's required into 1 meal, you do it over the week etc
> 
> Also too much bone leads to constipation if your not careful, hence a good reason to feed meat on the bone......ie, chicken legs, wings, turkey drumsticks, rabbits etc etc


I have to say have never had a problem with any of mine having constipation from eating bones though i let them have them for 1 week then the have a 2 week rest and so on 

but mines meat on the bone is chicken wings and carsus's


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

mine are feed complete dry food


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

well i tried lady with a chicken wing to see how she went.. at first she gave me this quizzical..what do you expect me to do with that, look...then wolfed it down. quite a shock lol. Have to be careful with everything she eats as she tries to swallow things whole..(rescue dog) n we never managed to get her outta the habbit..used to put balls in her food to slow her down somewhat.

so held onto the wing just to make sure she actually chewed it n she really enjoyed it. going to seriously look at sorting out a barf feeding plan and trying her on it. Shame we don't have a spare freezer though, might be a case of buying two days at a time. Or getting the shed cleared out n sorting something out in there.

as for th vet recommending pedigree chum, this is what my father said they recommended (was a couple months ago before her attack before i moved out). So to be honest it's quite plausable they advised the science plan stuff n my dad being a stingy git said pedigree chum..asked him on the phone nhe was adamant they recommended pedigree chum tho.... :?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

eukanuba (sp?) before it went grocery....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> so held onto the wing just to make sure she actually chewed it n she really enjoyed it. going to seriously look at sorting out a barf feeding plan and trying her on it. Shame we don't have a spare freezer though, might be a case of buying two days at a time. Or getting the shed cleared out n sorting something out in there.


freecycle have freezers appear quite often although my local one has slowed down with it coming up to christmas.
With the meat you might be able to get it free from the butchers as it costs them to bin it.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah signed up to our local one on yahoo, when i was looking for a seperate fridge to hibernate the torts..

The said shed is just a little outside storage cupboard, will have to get t'other half to bin the rubbish so i can get in their n take measurements.

he's not keen on feeding barf..said its and i quote 'a bit gross'.

i asked what wild dogs n wolves etc fed on..he said erm..well thats different. to which he got a swift slap around the back of the head. To harsh? :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

my mum said the same thing about the BARF diet. My answer was 'does that mean that dogs in the wild can use tin openers?'. I got the usual 'i'm your mother! there's no need to be so sarcastic'


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> well i tried lady with a chicken wing to see how she went.. at first she gave me this quizzical..what do you expect me to do with that, look...then wolfed it down. quite a shock lol. Have to be careful with everything she eats as she tries to swallow things whole..(rescue dog) n we never managed to get her outta the habbit..used to put balls in her food to slow her down somewhat.
> 
> so held onto the wing just to make sure she actually chewed it n she really enjoyed it. going to seriously look at sorting out a barf feeding plan and trying her on it. Shame we don't have a spare freezer though, might be a case of buying two days at a time. Or getting the shed cleared out n sorting something out in there.
> 
> as for th vet recommending pedigree chum, this is what my father said they recommended (was a couple months ago before her attack before i moved out). So to be honest it's quite plausable they advised the science plan stuff n my dad being a stingy git said pedigree chum..asked him on the phone nhe was adamant they recommended pedigree chum tho.... :?


awww bless glad she enjoyed it 

Best thing to do is keep in eye out on free ads too for a second hand freezer can pick them up next to nowt and put the word around ya mates asking them to keep their ears open for a freezer going cheap or free 

thats how i got my other freezer lol my mate got a new one so gave me his old one as long as they work dont matter what they look like :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> my mum said the same thing about the BARF diet. My answer was 'does that mean that dogs in the wild can use tin openers?'. I got the usual 'i'm your mother! there's no need to be so sarcastic'


 
LOL i get from people all the time OMG what are you doing trying to give your dog food poisoning :whistling2: i just laff and say hmmmm nopes they dont catch their foofd in the wild then make a lil fire to cook it on :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

same with reps.. you MUST feed them 3 times a day when babies and no bigger than the space between their eyes and the veg must be cut up really small...errr why? do they have meals on wheels in the wild


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Feed mine on a combination of Wagg and pedigree chum tinned food. Unfortunately i have managed to get one of my greyhounds overweight and she has a heart murmor so we have to watch what she eats:whistling2:


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont have a dog at the moment but i intend to have a great dane at some point in my life (already been researching them on and off for about 3 years hehe) 

When i get a great dane i intend to feed it BARF as from what i have read it really helps firm up thier stools and with a dane sized stool, you dont want it to be sloppy hehe


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

out of interest, where do you get your BARF ingredients from?

do you buy it online? which is cheapest? or just go to butcher? (just want to know for when i get a dog  )


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

My Boxer is on James Wellbeloved been on it since he was a pup


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

monkeygirl said:


> out of interest, where do you get your BARF ingredients from?
> 
> do you buy it online? which is cheapest? or just go to butcher? (just want to know for when i get a dog  )


ask a butcher for the bones etc or a poultry farm.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Reiyuu said:


> we use the Fab Good ordinary working dogfood. Good stuff for thjem and for our wallets! lol


we sell that stuff in my shop where i work , its only £8.99 for 15kgs


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

monkeygirl said:


> out of interest, where do you get your BARF ingredients from?
> 
> do you buy it online? which is cheapest? or just go to butcher? (just want to know for when i get a dog  )


 
I get all my meat stuff from a local butchers and the fish stuff from a fish mongers in the town centre


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I feed mine Franks Pro Gold complete dried food and only the best goes into this, no crap etc. My friend imports and sells the food. Loads of Husky people feed their dogs on this(active) Excellent food. My dogs look wonderful


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Most the husky people i know of swear by BARF as thats wat they feed theirs lol thats how i started feeding mine it :crazy:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok guys......places to buy your BARF/RMB ingredients with sample prices......bear in mind where I live....not sure if there will be much price difference in other areas of the UK....anyway

Abbotoir - great for hearts, liver, tripe, bones etc.....mine is all fresh, I only pay 20p for a piece of tripe, which is in fact 1 whole stomach, its the green unwashed tripe, which does stink.....looks different to the bleached stuff from the butcher, which is also MASSIVLY dearer

Poultry places- great for chicken wings, legs, carcasses etc, much cheaper than the super market, for example, if I get chicken wings, which to be honest I dont get really these days, they are only £7.50 per box with approx 120-150 wings per box.....also carcasses only £2.50 per box of approx 100

Fish Dealers - I get Salmon fish heads for our gang, at only 10p-20p per head

Fresh Rabbits - we feed a whole rabbit, stomach contents removed, but thats it, they eat everything, meat, bones, fur....EVERYTHING, I pay £1.50 per rabbit.....these tend to be the more pricey part of the diet as if you buy from the butcher/shop etc they tend to charge anywhere between £3-£5 per rabbit......I am very lucky 

Bones - we get FREE

I could go on - but I think you get the gist 

phil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> Ok guys......places to buy your BARF/RMB ingredients with sample prices......bear in mind where I live....not sure if there will be much price difference in other areas of the UK....anyway
> 
> Abbotoir - great for hearts, liver, tripe, bones etc.....mine is all fresh, I only pay 20p for a piece of tripe, which is in fact 1 whole stomach, its the green unwashed tripe, which does stink.....looks different to the bleached stuff from the butcher, which is also MASSIVLY dearer
> 
> ...


Ok now tell me which butchers you use lol i thought mine was cheap but bloomin eck yours is cheaper so come on tell lol we live very close lol


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

PM sent emmaj.......anyone else in my area feel free to PM me if you'd like to know where to buy stuff from 

phil


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone fancy doing a BARF or RMB diet thread detailing what its all about etc and then I can sticky it? I would be interested to know the ins and outs of it I am sure others would too if it was here for them to read.: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sounds like a great idea Andy i have only just got into the BARF feeding but labmad has been in it for a while so is a world of knowledge on it as i have even picked up a few helpful tips reading his posts :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> PM sent emmaj.......anyone else in my area feel free to PM me if you'd like to know where to buy stuff from
> 
> phil


 
Have replyed think you may choke at my reply too:lol2:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Have replyed think you may choke at my reply too:lol2:


Yep.......still on the floor pal :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you read Andys post about making a sticky thread for the Raw diet so people that want to get into doing it have info there ?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Not seen it but a GREAT idea........it should also include the myths about feeding RAW too which is what puts people off


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

don't suppose anybody knows if there are any websites that say the BARF diet is good for pomeranians? friends pom is a mentalist and she won't believe me that it's ok for small dogs.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

The diet is good for any breed of dog infact its the best diet for any dog or cat alive lol 

My springer is on the BARF with my huskies.............the diet aint only limited to huskies its for all breeds of dogs :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> Not seen it but a GREAT idea........it should also include the myths about feeding RAW too which is what puts people off


 
I vote you do all the info lol as you know a hell of alot more about it than me as im new to the BARF/RMB but will help as much as i can with input too :crazy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> don't suppose anybody knows if there are any websites that say the BARF diet is good for pomeranians? friends pom is a mentalist and she won't believe me that it's ok for small dogs.


 
Also i have a friend that has papions (bad spelling sorry) they eat BARF and they are teeny tiny lil dots lol


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I vote you do all the info lol as you know a hell of alot more about it than me as im new to the BARF/RMB but will help as much as i can with input too :crazy:


ANDY - GREAT idea to do a sticky.......will help out where I can if req-no problem : victory:

another site to browse for you guys
BARF Diet - Healthy & Natural Raw Food For Dogs & Cats, Pet Health Care Food & Nutrition Products Supply Online .......take a peek 

phil


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Also i have a friend that has papions (bad spelling sorry) they eat BARF and they are teeny tiny lil dots lol


problem is she doesn't believe me..


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Meko said:


> problem is she doesn't believe me..


United Kingdom Raw Meaty Bones Support & Action Group

go into the food for health bit and scroll into the pic gallery.....have a look, not really small dogs on there i don't think, BUT......there are a couple of cats.............but yeah, SMALL breeds can be fed this way.....you just feed appropriate sized pieces...........

phil :no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cheers mate..


----------

